# Untertitel in After Effects



## cycovery (14. September 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich am effektivsten Subitles in Aftereffects erstellen kann? Ich hab hier schon ein extra Programm für subtitles, aber aus unerklärlichen Gründen, will ich's direkt in AFX machen.

Für jeden Untertitel ne neue layer erstellen zu müssen, erscheint mir etwas Mühsam - wie mache ich das also am besten?

oder gibts da allenfalls ein Plugin für?

Dankeschön


----------



## goela (15. September 2005)

Mir fällt auch keine andere Lösung ein, als dass man für jeden Untertitel eine neue Ebene erstellt. Ist das so schlimm?


----------

